# looking for pigeon baby



## jennapigeon (May 15, 2006)

Hello,
I recently handfed 3 abandoned feral pigeon babies, they were then given to a rehabber who releases feral pigeons. After raising them I have realized how wonderful pigeons are. I really wanted to keep the babies but they were not mine to keep. I am looking for a pigeon squab or 2 to hand raise as a pet. I am willing to pay whatever is require. I have extensive handfeeding experience with parrots, soft bills, wild birds etc. Anyway if you can help me or lead my in the right direction I would be very grateful. I know first hand from my experience with my parrots what a bond handfeeding and social interactions with humans creates, I would love the same experience with a pet pigeon.


Thank you!

Jenna Weathers
Jax, Fl


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi jenna,

pigeons make great pets and they are not as demanding as parrots. I am sorry you couldn't keep the babies you handraised.
I am sure, if you are patient you will have the oprtunity to handraise a baby pigeon.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Jenna look in the other thread called Toronto-area, little one in the adoption section, in there... this young lady may be able to help you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

While we do not recommend taking a youngster away from its mother, there are occassions when there are needy youngsters without parents (as you have already experienced) that need hand raising.

I would not give up one of my domestic youngsters without it being self feeding and maintaining.

Hopefully another baby will come your way that requires special care, an opportunity may arise, like the youngster mentioned above.

Where are you located?


----------



## jennapigeon (May 15, 2006)

Thank you all! I am in Jacksonville, Fl!

Jenna


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

jennapigeon said:


> Thank you all! I am in Jacksonville, Fl!
> 
> Jenna


Is that In tornto? lol


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

christina11 said:


> Is that In tornto? lol



No, that is in Florida, US.

Reti


----------

